# Towing a 21RS with a Explorer SportTrac?



## pinemud (Aug 31, 2004)

Hi all,

I just purchased a 21 RS and plan to tow it with a 2003 Ford Explorer SportTrac. I know I am taking a chance pulling the 21 RS and was hoping for some advice on how to handle the weight. The GCWR for the TV is 9600#, and the engine is a 4.0 liter, V6. Is this enough power? Also, what type of hitch would be best? I have read some of the past postings, but being new to this, I was hoping forsome expert advice.


----------



## kjp1969 (Apr 25, 2004)

Welcome to the group!

I feel like the harbinger of bad news here, but I had a *bad* experience towing a 21RS with a '98 Explorer- IMO, it isn't the lack of power, but a short wheelbase, lack of mass, low tongue weight and high center of gravity that will be your foe. Get a very good hitch with sway control and a good brake controller, and set it up yourself so that you know how it works. And practice- people towing trailers need experience to be safe!

I now have a Hensley hitch, and swear by it. It's kind of hard to recommend a $3000 hitch to someone when the world is full of $800 setups, but it sure does what they say it does, especially when you don't have the ideal TV.

Kevin P.


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

Listen to Kevin, he is right on target about your TV. My guess is that even with one of the $800 setups you will not be happy.


----------



## illinoisboy (Jun 11, 2004)

I agree. your maximum trailer weight according to Ford spec's is 5040 lbs. for a 4by 4 and 5300 for a 4by2. The 21RS dry weight is 3990lbs. not including options which will add another 400-500 lbs. You are extremely close to your towing limit when you put in water, food and clothing. A good rule of thumb is to keep your trailer weight when loaded at 80% or below your GCWR for trailer and trail vehicle.


----------



## pinemud (Aug 31, 2004)

Thanks for the help! I've read through some more of the forum about what others have asked and advice given and it seems I am pushing the limit with my TV. I appreciate the input, unfortunately a new TV is not an option. Perhaps the best thing will be to tow with a minimum amount of extra weight and hope for the best. I am having a weight distribution system installed for the hitch, but it is a standard (meaning inexpensive/$500) one. I guess this is part of the learning process.


----------



## DANJOGAVINMO (Apr 17, 2004)

Not that you need a dog pile here, but I think your power and wheelbase will make towing not very fun. You may do OK on flats but may not fare as well pulling hills. Good luck to you, make sure your setup includes some sort of sway control (not just the weight distribution bars). I wonder if your truck has tranny cooler? Watch your water temps while pulling.

Did the dealer tell you all would be well? I had a Dodge Dakota 4x4 quad cab with V8 when I bought my 25RS-S, dealer assured me it would pull well. It took me 3 trips to decide I had to get a new vehicle or DESTROY my existing one. It really sucked because I loved that truck.

Best of luck.


----------



## kjp1969 (Apr 25, 2004)

pinemud said:


> I appreciate the input, unfortunately a new TV is not an option. Perhaps the best thing will be to tow with a minimum amount of extra weight and hope for the best. I am having a weight distribution system installed for the hitch, but it is a standard (meaning inexpensive/$500) one. I guess this is part of the learning process.


I always hated it when bullies on message boards say "you can't tow with anything but a full size dually crew cab truck," but they've got a valid point. With a standard hitch (weight distributing and sway control) you're relying upon the mass and rigidity of the tow vehicle to counteract trailer sway. The more areas you compromise on, the more safety you give up. (By the way, running your trailer unladen, especially in such a way that your tongue weight is light, may reduce stability!)

To clarify, it's not an issue of horsepower, but rather of vehicle stability. One option is to sell your Sporttrack and get a more suitable tow vehicle (a used one could be an even trade, $$-wise). Another is to get a non-conventional hitch like a Hensley or Pull-rite, which totally change the geometry between your TV and trailer, making your other compromises less critical.

I don't mean to be overly critical of your decisions here, but you obviously feel that you're "pushing the limits" of your TV, and that you have to "hope for the best." You've got good instincts on this subject, so act on them! Having already done what you are proposing, and having walked away from a wreck that totaled an Explorer and a brand new 21RS, I'm suggesting that you look at things more critically, and not experiment with a mediocre setup in which you don't have complete confidence. As you can tell, I have pretty strong feelings on this!

Kevin P.


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

All I can say is:

*Learn from those in the know.*


----------



## Ymryl (Mar 2, 2004)

I'll add one more voice to the others that say you are going to be pushing it with this set up. Kevin's opinion however:



> Having already done what you are proposing, and having walked away from a wreck that totaled an Explorer and a brand new 21RS


pretty much sums it all up. SAFETY should be the first thing on your mind... While we would all love to have you join us in the happy ranks of Outback owners, we are all more concerned that you and your family live to enjoy it.

Be safe,
Paul


----------



## KellerJames (Jan 19, 2004)

Pinemud,
Not meaning to run things into the ground here, but even after the safety issues, also consider that your tow vehicle isn't going to hold up very long in a mechanical aspect either. The $$$ spent on repairs could better be spent on a more suitable and safer tow vehicle. Just my thoughts. 
Any way,,, congrats on the new Outback. We also have a 21RS and really enjoy it. Have fun and BE SAFE.


----------



## pinemud (Aug 31, 2004)

I want to thank you all for the advice - esspecially about safety. I have decided to terminate my order for the Outback. Your information and a follow up with my Ford dealer confirmed that I was making a mistake purchasing such a heavy trailer. Who ever said that ignorance is bliss? Anyhow, I guess this marks my withdrall from the forum. Last bit of advice perhaps: what trailer would you folks recomend that would be close in quality to the outback, but suitable for my Ford Sportrack (4x4)? Again thanks for all the help in making me be wise about my entry in to RVing.

Dave B.


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

pinemud said:


> I want to thank you all for the advice - esspecially about safety. I have decided to terminate my order for the Outback. Your information and a follow up with my Ford dealer confirmed that I was making a mistake purchasing such a heavy trailer. Who ever said that ignorance is bliss? Anyhow, I guess this marks my withdrall from the forum. Last bit of advice perhaps: what trailer would you folks recomend that would be close in quality to the outback, but suitable for my Ford Sportrack (4x4)? Again thanks for all the help in making me be wise about my entry in to RVing.
> 
> Dave B.


Hybrids might be a better way to go.

Starcraft (Antigua and Travelstar) look to be about the same quality

hybrid site


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

Pinemud,

As previously mentioned to you, a hybrid TT might be a better fit for you.

I am currently selling my mint condition 2003 Wanderer 179UD with a dry weight of about 2900-3000# with a 3500# total GVWR. Hitch weight is 320#. This TT can be hauled by V-6 mini-vans its so light yet is equipped like much larger and expensive units.

See it at

http://adcache.rvtraderonline.com/3/0/8/74891408.htm

Here are the specs for the 179UD:

http://www.rvandboatdepot.com/Thor_Wandere...cifications.htm


----------



## bassplunker (Dec 2, 2003)

We seriously considered a Forest River Surveyor SV-210T before we settled on our Outback 21rs. The Surveyor has a queen tent trailer like bed in the front, a double bed in the back with a bunk above it and lounge with a huge wrap around couch that makes into a large bed if you don't want to open the queen.

Dry weight-2865 lbs.
Hitch weight-334 lbs.

They have smaller models that are nice too.

Check it out at:
Forest River


----------

